# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Esclusas >  Sevilla estrena una nueva esclusa para el puerto.

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo un enlace de, rtve.es
http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/...o/607061.shtml

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

En este video de Azvi, puesto en You tube, podeis ver el traslado de las compuertas de la nueva esclusa de Sevilla.




Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos:
> 
> En este video de Azvi, puesto en You tube, podeis ver el traslado de las compuertas de la nueva esclusa de Sevilla.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EeeHrN5tbU
> 
> Un saludo a todos


Gracias Fede, muy interesante. ¿Sabes para cuando está previsto que entre en funcionamiento?

----------


## jasg555

La esclusa parece que se sitúa en en la unión del río con el canal de entrada al puerto, ¿no?

----------


## FEDE

> Gracias Fede, muy interesante. ¿Sabes para cuando está previsto que entre en funcionamiento?


Hola Ben-amar:

Las cosas de palacio, van despacio  :Big Grin:  según lo que he escuchado debía de estar en funcionamiento ya, pero como paso con el metro de Sevilla, las obras se retrasan y por lo que he visto le quedan todavía bastante, no me atermino a pronosticar una fecha, por poner otro ejemplo, las obras de la plaza de la Encarnación, tambien en Sevilla, deberían de haber estado acabadas al final del 2009 y la obra va para largo también  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola Ben-amar:
> 
> Las cosas de palacio, van despacio  según lo que he escuchado debía de estar en funcionamiento ya, pero como paso con el metro de Sevilla, las obras se retrasan y por lo que he visto le quedan todavía bastante, no me atermino a pronosticar una fecha, por poner otro ejemplo, las obras de la plaza de la Encarnación, tambien en Sevilla, deberían de haber estado acabadas al final del 2009 y la obra va para largo también 
> 
> Un saludo


Lo típico... :Embarrassment: ...en fin  :Big Grin: 

Muchas gracias FEDE por la información

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

> La esclusa parece que se sitúa en en la unión del río con el canal de entrada al puerto, ¿no?


Hola Jasg555:

Así es, está situada unos dos kilometros de la antigua esclusa, aguas abajo y casi en la unión del rio con la entrada al puerto.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

> Hola Jasg555:
> 
> Así es, está situada unos dos kilometros de la antigua esclusa, aguas abajo y casi en la unión del rio con la entrada al puerto.
> 
> Un saludo


 En esa misma zona hice las prácticas de navegación, de brújula, derivas, gps, etc...

El monitor nos estuvo enseñando los antiguos meandros del río, antes de que se construyera la canalización de Alfonso XIII, ¿se llama así, no?

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> El monitor nos estuvo enseñando los antiguos meandros del río, antes de que se construyera la canalización de Alfonso XIII, ¿se llama así, no?


La verdad, no se ha que canalización te refieres?  :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola Ben-amar:
> 
> Las cosas de palacio, van despacio  según lo que he escuchado debía de estar en funcionamiento ya, pero como paso con el metro de Sevilla, las obras se retrasan y por lo que he visto le quedan todavía bastante, no me atermino a pronosticar una fecha, por poner otro ejemplo, las obras de la plaza de la Encarnación, tambien en Sevilla, deberían de haber estado acabadas al final del 2009 y la obra va para largo también 
> 
> Un saludo


Las obras en Sevilla no suelen cumplir su plazo, otro ejemplo fue las obras de la Av. de Hytasa que debian hacer en 1 año y tardaron casi dos y costó la vida a una persona :Frown: . Lo mismo pasará con los pasos subterraneos de Bueno Monrreal y la Av. de Andalcia :Mad:  :Mad: . A ver cuando la terminan (la esclusa), para que así suba la actividad portuaria en Sevilla.


Un saludo :Wink: .

----------


## jasg555

> La verdad, no se ha que canalización te refieres?


Creo que es a ésta:

*Creación del canal Alfonso XIII * _Entre 1903 y 1926, se realizaron las modificaciones especificadas en el Plan Molini con el fin de simplificar la navegación hasta el puerto de Sevilla: el canal de Alfonso XIII, creando un acceso en línea recta entre los dos extremos del meandro de tablada_.

*Desvío del río y creación de la dársena * 
_En 1948, para evitar las importantes inundaciones por las que se veía afectada la ciudad de Sevilla por el Guadalquivir, se creó un nuevo cauce por la cartuja, que se unió en San Juan de Aznalfarache con el antiguo cauce abandonado mediante la creación del canal de Alfonso XIII, y se taponó el río en Chapina, la entrada norte del río en la ciudad. Quedaba de este modo la dársena, que recibe en su totalidad el nombre de canal de Alfonso XIII, como un brazo muerto del río, cerrado al norte por el citado tapón, y al sur por la exclusa del puerto_.,[1]

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puentes...l_Alfonso_XIII

 Creo que el tramo que sale bajando la compuerta entre la esclusa actual y la nueva tiene que ver con esa obra, es un tramo artificial.

Los antigua meandros y la antigua madre del río se pueden ver todavía dibujados bajando el río desde Gelves hasta la esclusa nueva, en la parte izquierda, si no recuerdo mal.

----------


## FEDE

> Creo que es a ésta:
> 
> *Creación del canal Alfonso XIII * _Entre 1903 y 1926, se realizaron las modificaciones especificadas en el Plan Molini con el fin de simplificar la navegación hasta el puerto de Sevilla: el canal de Alfonso XIII, creando un acceso en línea recta entre los dos extremos del meandro de tablada_.
> 
> Gracias por la información, esto lo desconocia 
> 
> *Desvío del río y creación de la dársena * 
> _En 1948, para evitar las importantes inundaciones por las que se veía afectada la ciudad de Sevilla por el Guadalquivir, se creó un nuevo cauce por la cartuja, que se unió en San Juan de Aznalfarache con el antiguo cauce abandonado mediante la creación del canal de Alfonso XIII, y se taponó el río en Chapina, la entrada norte del río en la ciudad. Quedaba de este modo la dársena, que recibe en su totalidad el nombre de canal de Alfonso XIII, como un brazo muerto del río, cerrado al norte por el citado tapón, y al sur por la exclusa del puerto_.,[1]
> 
> ...


Gracias y un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

O sea, que llega el verano, la calor y los 40 y muchos grados  :Cool:  
Como tú comprenderas así no se puede trabajar a un buen ritmo; nos puede dar  un soponcio  :Embarrassment: 
Lo dejaremos para el año que viene. (como ocurria con el metro). Ahora estan con el de Malaga, pobres boquerones, no saben lo que les espera  :Mad: 
Claro que si quieren metro...... :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo algunas fotos de las obras en la nueva esclusa de Sevilla, tomadas hace 1 mes el dia 08-04-2010 algunas ya las he puesto antes en el hilo ¿Qué será....?

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de diariodesevilla.es
http://www.diariodesevilla.es/articl...eptiembre.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*La nueva esclusa, en septiembre* 

Las certificaciones de obra llegan al 85% de la inversión de 163 millones de euros y ya no hay que temer nuevos retrasos por las lluvias, que elevaron el nivel de agua cuatro metros por encima de la antesclusa 

La Autoridad Portuaria se atreve a fijar para septiembre la fecha en la que la nueva esclusa de Sevilla, en terrenos de Gelves, recibirá los primeros barcos y estará plenamente operativa. El grueso de las obras de esta estructura está superado, sus cuatro compuertas deslizantes y los tres puentes levadizos colocados, y no hay previsiones de lluvias torrenciales que temer de aquí a final de año para concluir las conexiones por carretera y ferrocarril que parten de los puentes. 

El nivel de certificaciones de obra llega ya al 85% de la inversión, lo que significa que las constructoras (UTE FCC, Azvi y Sedra) han ejecutado y cobrado 140 millones de euros y quedan por gastar unos 20 millones en números redondos de los 163 millones de inversión total, según datos ofrecidos a este periódico por el presidente, Manuel Fernández. La cifra de trabajadores, que alcanzó puntas de 400 operarios en las fases más duras, ha bajado ya a un 10% de esta cantidad.

En la actualidad los trabajos se centran en el montaje de las conexiones internas de las compuertas para hacerlas funcionar desde la sala de motores, en acabar la urbanización del entorno, las canalizaciones y el cableado, así como en terminar los revestimientos de las oficinas de la moderna torre de control. 

Aún quedan dos hitos importantes de la nueva esclusa: derribar el muro de tierra que cierra la antigua esclusa y unir la nueva estructura al suelo del cuartel del Copero aterrando el brazo de agua que ahora separa ambas instalaciones. Cuando se complete este aterramiento será posible concluir las conexiones del puerto de Sevilla por carretera y ferrocarril. Según explicó Manuel Fernández, el colofón de las obras serán estas dos operaciones citadas.

Las previsiones iniciales de tener lista la nueva esclusa en el primer trimestre de este año se trastocaron debido a las intensas precipitaciones del invierno. La subida del nivel del río alarmó al Puerto, porque el agua se elevó hasta cuatro metros por encima de la antesclusa o antepuerto, la barrera de terreno delimitada por tablestacas de acero cuya finalidad es contener el terreno que rodea a esta gigantesca estructura. Clavadas a una gran profundidad evitan así la erosión que podría alterar el fondo de la canal que se requiere para el paso de barcos. En la actualidad, la antesclusa se ha recuperado casi por completo y las máquinas están acabando su trabajo de asegurar el terreno.

Pese a la enorme crecida del río, la esclusa actual cumplió su función de proteger a la ciudad y al puerto de una inundación que, de otra forma, se hubiera producido sin duda. Aún así, la nueva estructura está mejor preparada que la antigua para contener las riadas al tener compuertas exteriores bastante más altas que las interiores. 

De los elementos acabados que más destacan de la obra hay que citar los imponentes puentes levadizos de intenso color azul y blanco que se otean desde lo lejos y ya se han constituido en nuevos símbolos arquitectónicos de la ciudad de Sevilla, aunque se enclaven en territorio de Gelves. Su función es permitir la conexión por carretera y ferrocarril de todos los terrenos del Puerto de Sevilla. Concebidos al estilo holandés, permiten el paso de vehículos y trenes de mercancías por encima de la esclusa. La estructura se ha preparado para acoger un cuarto puente en caso de que la demanda de mercancías sobrepase las previsiones. 

El enlace por carretera de la nueva esclusa con la futura SE-40 será determinante para agilizar el transporte de mercancías del Puerto, pero no hay fechas sobre la puesta en marcha de esta conexión, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el retraso de cinco meses que sufren las obras de la segunda ronda de circunvalación en los últimos tramos adjudicados: desde la variante de Bellavista hasta el Aljarafe con túneles que cruzan el río, como adelantó este periódico el 2 de mayo. 

El presidente de la Autoridad Portuaria, sin embargo, asegura "no tener noticias" de la demora de las obras de la SE-40 en ese tramo e insiste en que "en nuestra conexión no hay ningún retraso". 

La nueva esclusa sevillana ha generado gran expectación. Desde el inicio de las obras las visitas de especialistas en la materia y gremios relacionados con las embarcaciones no cesan. Esta semana lo hizo la asociación española de patronos de yate y está prevista la visita de responsables del Puerto de Lisboa y del Colegio de Ingenieros de Sevilla. 

Miembros del Parlamento Europeo también estuvieron en las obras recientemente porque la Unión Europea concedió una subvención de 62,8 millones en fondos de cohesión (un 39% del total) y un préstamo de 100 millones del Banco Europeo. La comitiva europea también revisó la ejecución de la terminal del aeropuerto de Málaga y la ampliación del puerto de Algeciras. 

El dragado de la canal del río para ganar dos metros de profundidad y permitir la entrada de todo tipo de barcos a Sevilla es la segunda fase de las obras de modernización del Puerto de Sevilla. Fernández aclaró que se han hecho mediciones y trabajos de campo previos, pero queda redactar el proyecto básico y esperar al informe de los científicos sobre las consecuencias que tendría el dragado en el río. "Las recomendaciones que se hagan se tendrán en cuenta; espero que sea favorable", afirma el presidente de la Autoridad Portuaria.

----------


## REEGE

Nueva esclusa para el puerto de Sevilla 

10 de Agosto 2010 
El puerto de Sevilla contará con una nueva esclusa que permitirá la entrada de barcos de dimensiones más generosas y ayudará a regular el nivel del agua de la dársena del río Guadalquivir. La semana pasada se realizaron las primeras pruebas de funcionamiento y todo ha ido según lo previsto.



Los ensayos han consistido en el despliegue de las cuatro puertas de cierre y la elevación de los tableros de los tres puentes móviles. Todos estos mecanismos tienen como finalidad favorecer los enlaces a través de ferrocarril y por carretera de todos los terrenos del puerto de la capital hispalense. La esclusa, ubicada en el término de Gelves, dispone de un dispositivo de seguridad electromecánico preparado para actuar ante cualquier incidencia.

Los tableros de los puentes móviles pesan alrededor de las 200 toneladas cada uno. Para garantizar la seguridad del conjunto, se ha instalado un sistema hidráulico que permitirá elevarlos hasta una posición vertical de 40 metros de altura en tan sólo tres minutos. El desarrollo de las pruebas ha confirmado su correcto funcionamiento en forma y tiempo.

Gracias a los puentes móviles, las márgenes derecha e izquierda del recinto portuario de Sevilla estarán perfectamente comunicadas. De esta manera, el tráfico interno de la zona mejorará ostensiblemente. Además, el puente destinado a tráfico de vehículos, permitirá acceder de forma rápida y cómoda a la futura autovía SE-40.
En estos días se han dado por finalizadas las pruebas de la estructura de hormigón, comprobando su operatividad y perfecto funcionamiento. Sólo queda cerrar el río y abrir la ruta alternativa para la navegación.

El puerto de Sevilla confía en que con esta nueva esclusa aumente el volumen de tráfico de embarcaciones. El puerto sevillano ha visto como el tráfico de mercancías ha descendido en el último año casi un 4%, si bien la media en el resto del territorio nacional ha subido. Las autoridades portuarias esperan que ésta tendencia cambie cuando en otoño esté a pleno funcionamiento la nueva instalación.

----------


## REEGE

Esclusa
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Las esclusas son obras hidráulicas que permiten vencer desniveles concentrados en canales navegables, elevando o descendiendo los navíos que se encuentran en ellas. Pueden formar parte de las estructuras complementarias de una presa, cuando ésta se construye sobre ríos navegables.

Son muy conocidas las esclusas del Canal de Panamá. En Europa, donde la navegación interior está desarrollada, se puede navegar desde el Mar del Norte hasta el Mar Negro atravesando varias esclusas.

El cruce de una esclusa es una operación bastante lenta; puesto que hay que equilibrar los niveles de agua, primero con el tramo de canal donde se encuentra el navío y luego con el otro nivel hacia el que saldrá el navío. El consumo de agua es considerable; para disminuirlo se procura nunca hacer un llenado o vaciado de la esclusa si no hay un navío que requiere de atravesarla. Ése también es uno de los motivos por los cuales en general se construyen dos esclusas en paralelo; así, parte del agua de vaciado de una se puede utilizar para el llenado de la otra.

Técnicamente, el limite de desnivel que puede ser vencido con una sola esclusa es de aproximadamente 25 m. Para desniveles mayores debe pensarse en esclusas concatenadas, lo que dificulta aun más su operación, o debe pensarse en otros dispositivos como:

-ascensores de barcos, de los cuales ya se han construido varios tipos
-planos inclinados de agua

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que por fin Sevilla se va modernizandose:La nueva esclusa, la SE-40, las líneas 1 y dos de metro(las obras de esta ultima ya están empezando)...

----------


## ben-amar

> Parece que por fin Sevilla se va modernizandose:La nueva esclusa, la SE-40, las líneas 1 y dos de metro*(las obras de esta ultima ya están empezando)..*.


Pues agarraos, como las obras duren como las de la linea 1 vais apañaos

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues agarraos, como las obras duren como las de la linea 1 vais apañaos


Viendo el proyecto, seguramente duren más :Frown: .

----------

